# Stoneware crock repair



## Jake12 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi guys, Iv found a beautiful cobalt design stoneware crock from the 1880's but it's broken but can be repaired . Anyone no what glue from a local craft or hobby store would work best for repairing it? Thanks and any help would be greatly appreciated! -Jake


----------



## edndlm (Aug 7, 2012)

My friend , who does stoneware repairs , uses Crazy Glue . He sometimes will dilute it with acetone for extremely tight cracks at 10 parts Crazy Glue to 1 Part Acetone . He cautions to assemble 1st & Glue 2nd . He also uses fibertape , which doesn't stretch and clamps to make sure it lines up well while drying .


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 7, 2012)

if you arent 100% confident in your reconstruction skills you can use a water soluable glue like Elmers white glue. That way if you need to take it all apart it can be done by soaking on hot water.
 Of course this isnt considered a profession repair but if good to just display it.


----------

